# Problems with newly laying chickens...



## BethC (Jul 30, 2014)

Hey all, I'm new here and have a question. I live in PA and raise pigs, goats, bunnies, chickens, quail, dogs..... 

... Actually I'm asking my question for a friend. I've had chickens for 16 years and have never experienced this, so I can't help her. I was hoping someone here could. So she got some chicks in the early spring. They started laying a few weeks ago. Just yesterday she has had what she described as "sick chickens" they are lethargic, lay around, won't eat. And they have been laying some weird "Stuff" one layed just a yolk and 2 layed a white glob like thing. They are free range, but get some layer feed. I asked her if they sprayed any place with pesticide, weed killer etc.... nothing. She's at a loss and I don't know what to tell her to do for them. 

Anyone have this happen? Know what to do about it? 

Thanks in advance! 
Beth


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They may not be getting the calcium they need. But I don't think that is the problem totally. 

Can you go over and do a thorough exam of the birds? The description you gave is much too vague and will probably need someone with some experience to check them over.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And I'm going to suggest you practice good bio-security.


----------



## BethC (Jul 30, 2014)

robin416 said:


> And I'm going to suggest you practice good bio-security.


I was going to offer to go look at them, but was afraid I may bring something back to my birds. I have some young ones, I never tried before and am excited to see them grow/lay etc... (Wellsummer and Polish Crested to be exact... I usually stick with Barred Rock and Americanas) Anyway... she sent pictures haha not quite like being there, but they have a droopy head and occasionally lay with their eyes closed, which I thought was odd.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Its hard enough dealing one on one through a computer, doing it this way is much worse. 

What about heat? Is it very hot and humid where you are? What is her water source? What about her feed? If she's not feeding that much and has the feed improperly stored it can turn. 

You've asked if they used something they shouldn't have and got a no answer. But it involves multiple birds so it does sound as though a toxin is involved. Tell her to try a molasses flush, mix 1/4 cup molasses in a gallon of water. Let them drink free choice, keep them up and then offer water with electrolytes the next day.


----------



## BethC (Jul 30, 2014)

robin416 said:


> Its hard enough dealing one on one through a computer, doing it this way is much worse.
> 
> What about heat? Is it very hot and humid where you are? What is her water source? What about her feed? If she's not feeding that much and has the feed improperly stored it can turn.
> 
> You've asked if they used something they shouldn't have and got a no answer. But it involves multiple birds so it does sound as though a toxin is involved. Tell her to try a molasses flush, mix 1/4 cup molasses in a gallon of water. Let them drink free choice, keep them up and then offer water with electrolytes the next day.


Not hot and humid, unseasonally cool, very low humidity actually. I agree it sounded like a toxin. I even asked if their neighbor could have sprayed something along their fence line. She thought No. I suggested electrolytes yesterday. I'll see if she did that and I will suggest the molasses flush. I will also ask about the feed. 
thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you tell her to check her feed do you think she'd know if its right or wrong? Tell her she shouldn't see clumps. it shouldn't smell musty. You know what it looks like so tell her what she should be seeing.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

1st dust with DE
2nd add some to their feed
they may have bugs


----------

